# Little Jetters?



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I do a lot of residential drain cleaning. Right now I run into a lot of kitchen drains with grease buildup. I'm considering purchasing a KJ 1350http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/KJ1350-Water-Jetter/EN/index.htm

I'm not going to be asking this machine to break hard clogs or cut roots. Just clean out the build up in the pipes. What do you think?


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> I do a lot of residential drain cleaning. Right now I run into a lot of kitchen drains with grease buildup. I'm considering purchasing a KJ 1350http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/KJ1350-Water-Jetter/EN/index.htm
> 
> I'm not going to be asking this machine to break hard clogs or cut roots. Just clean out the build up in the pipes. What do you think?


 I bought a electric gorlitz jetter recently. The only thing it blows out breakers:furious: , so I turn the psi and it still does the job, but I'm planning on getting a gas jetter in the future.:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Our first jetter was a Viking electric jetter. We jetted eeeything from kitchen sinks to bath tub drains. It does a great job on 2" sink lines.

We even got a 3/8 hose by 100' to jet sludge blockages in 6" sewers it worked great. Just had to make lots of passes and work the blockages. A larger jetter will do the job quicker.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Make sure you are plugged into a 20 amp circuit and have the proper gauge extension cord.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Check This Link Out... :thumbup:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Not exactly the topic but Im curious to know the procedure here, Before you guys are jetting, do you run a camera down the line to see what your working with? Or do you just do it, then camera?...No camera at all? How do you tell how many passes you need?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

voltatab said:


> Not exactly the topic but Im curious to know the procedure here, Before you guys are jetting, do you run a camera down the line to see what your working with? Or do you just do it, then camera?...No camera at all? How do you tell how many passes you need?


Jet the line clean, then camera....

You aren't going to see anything in a clogged line, afterwards you will see if any additional cleaning is needed and if there are problems in the line that require repair.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

What causes you to recommend jetting in the 1st place? Repeated call backs? I ask cause I just snake a line and am on my way. If they call back for the same issue I educate on what they can and can't put down a drain, and recommend jetting if drain backs up again....but I dont know if others do differently


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It depends largely on the line usage for me...

Jetting is best on lines that are subject to a build up of sludge, grease or, dirt, stone, and organic debris....

The main line at a Chinese Restaurant? Grease! Jet It!

Outside Drains? Dirt, Stone, & Organic Debris! Jet It!

Bathtub Drain? Hair! Cabling wraps it up nicely...

Etc....


----------



## poop soup (Aug 31, 2011)

jetting sink lines ? i have jetters and just wondering how you keep the mess and water to a minium off your hose reel ? and do you string a garden hose threw the hose for supply water ?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Check This Link Out... :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


 
too easy


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

First one I used was just a large gas powered pressure washer with a reel on the handle, made for an easy job no worries about power issues parts were easy to come by and it had the power to do up to 6" mains. Also loading in and out of the van was an ease.

http://bit.ly/oJ1fDr


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Our first jetter was a Viking electric jetter. We jetted eeeything from kitchen sinks to bath tub drains. It does a great job on 2" sink lines.
> 
> We even got a 3/8 hose by 100' to jet sludge blockages in 6" sewers it worked great. Just had to make lots of passes and work the blockages. A larger jetter will do the job quicker.


 
Had a van unit from Viking! Brings back memories!


----------

